# Mods to drilling jig



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You may remember that when I first started to turn pens, one of the first things that I made was a jig for drilling blanks, this worked OK but the first problem to show up was the hinge, far too small and not fitted the best way. The second problem was the method of tightening, it was hard on the fingers. The first two shots are reminders of the original and the others as it is now. As always, any questions arising will be quickly answered whether by posts, PM's or email.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Nice jig ,, But why not just pop on the tool made for that type of job on the drill press ? just asking .. 


PRESS MILLING VISE X-Y-Z type

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/11123-eclipse-jig-how-make-one-8206.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/11124-eclipse-jig-how-make-one-8207.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/66565-post3.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7228-eclipse-jig-how-make-one.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=538

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=32996

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94276

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Cross-Sliding-Vises-3-/H0966


========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Nice jig ,, But why not just pop on the tool made for that type of job on the drill press ? just asking ..
> 
> ...


For the very same reason that YOU make jigs Bj.

The cost is minimal

Jig making is enjoyable

A home made jig does EXACTLY what it is designed for

I could of course have utilised my mill/drill which has a very accurate X-Y table, but my solution works well.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

TWITA :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

that's a neat setup, did you make your own knobs ? 

==============


harrysin said:


> For the very same reason that YOU make jigs Bj.
> 
> The cost is minimal
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> that's a neat setup, did you make your own knobs ?
> 
> ==============



Which knobs Bj?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Router is still my name said:


> TWITA :sold:




TWITA...........could I please have a translation, Wikipedia and Google were no help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Acronym	Definition
TWITA	That's What I'm Talkin' About

http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/TWITA


The alum.ones on the Mill


==========


harrysin said:


> TWITA...........could I please have a translation, Wikipedia and Google were no help.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the translation Bj. Regarding the mill, it's a standard 12 speed drill press that the engineer I bought it from many years ago had made the X-Y table including the knobs and also made a slow feed. It works well on small jobs using Aluminium or brass, but is no good for big jobs because there is no provision for a draw-bar, and as you know, the stresses when milling are far greater than simply drilling, that's why most of the time I have a drilling chuck installed and use it as a precision drill. Most of my milling I do in the lathe using the vertical slide and #2 MT collet set. It's an interesting life!


----------

